# What wood is best for smoking pizza?



## shea1973 (Jul 24, 2014)

I plan on smoking a couple pizzas for the first time next month and was wondering what woods that are best for smoking a pizza?


----------



## hickorybutt (Jul 24, 2014)

Have you ever tried to smoke a pizza before?

Reason I ask is because I've never heard of smoked pizza.  Typically pizza is wood-fired in an oven at really high temps where it cooks in under five minutes.  And bread seems to really take on a lot of smoke, in a not so good way.  Only time I ever smoked anything bread related was an experiment with my wife's sausage/biscuit/cheese balls.  And our guests hated them because they tasted like "ashes".  No creosote, just a lot of smoke flavor.

Not saying you can't do it cause there's always several ways to slice pie. Just curious if you've done it.


----------



## pc farmer (Jul 24, 2014)

I use lump in my uds all the time for pizza.   Cook HOT and there is no smoke.


What will you be cooking them in?


----------



## shea1973 (Jul 24, 2014)

Hickorybutt, the reason why I ask is because I have seen people post pictures about their pizzas and my understanding is that they smoked them.  Unless I just misunderstood about them?  I just always thought you could smoke them but wasn't sure.


----------



## blacklab (Jul 25, 2014)

I personally HAVEN'T smoked a pizza. Friends of mine have thrown them on a treager with outstanding results. Now I've tried with a webber charcoal kettle, for grilled home made pizza. Getting close but not there yet............. BTW I'm a firm believer if you can put it in a oven, it can go in a smoker. GL


----------

